# SpiroCrafter



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

A big brown truck just dropped off a gift from Router Clause. It is a SpiroCrafter.

Anyone have one and wants to comment I'd like to hear.

My shop is closed for the winter so it will be a while before I can use it but it looks interesting, something like a spirograph that I always wanted as a kid.

Ed


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I just had to open the box to see what I really got. One thing that looks interesting is the sub-base. You get that and two twist and lock template guides. The material of the template guide is a red plastic and in metric 17mm and 24mm. They also give you a holder (17mm and 24mm) that takes a pencil and lets you see what the design will look like by tracing.....

I'll try and not post any more on this unless someone else does.....

Ed


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Ed,

I had to google that one and see just what you had there. A nice looking accessory for sure.

Are you sure they delivered it to the correct address?


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Shhhhhhhhhhh If Router Clause hears you he might just skip your house this season.... We all know he doesn't make misteaks.....

Ed


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Ed, I got one last year (2003) for Christmas. You're right, it's just like a spirograph for routers. I've used it a few times, but the majority of designs is kinda flowery. A lot of fun though. I've actually routed the designs and filled in the grooves with a homemade filler of glue and sawdust, which turned out to be pretty cool.
Good luck,
Kevin


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

boxer said:


> Hey Ed, I got one last year (2003) for Christmas. You're right, it's just like a spirograph for routers. I've used it a few times, but the majority of designs is kinda flowery. A lot of fun though. I've actually routed the designs and filled in the grooves with a homemade filler of glue and sawdust, which turned out to be pretty cool.
> Good luck,
> Kevin


 Kevin,

So they have sold at least 2 of them! You have a interesting idea with the glue and sawdust! That sounds like something I might try, what type of glue did you use and how did you decide when the mix was "right"?

I hate to say this but the twist and turn guides are nice...... in fact I think I will order the whole set from lee valley...... The company that sells these also sells a signcrafter (I have one on order) and an Inlay (2 spirocrafter like guide) and a circle/edge guide that the router sub-base twists into.

I wrote to them and got a prompt answer to about a half dozen guestions. I was hoping they would sell the Inlay guides without yet another sub-base, alignment "bit" and guides but no. Also no on going up to 1 1/2" on the guides.......

Ed


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Ed, I used titebond III glue, and I'm not sure if I did get mix right. I just put a dab of glue on some wax paper and mix in some sawdust until its about the consistancy of oatmeal. I try to keep sawdust of every wood I use as filler for those bad miter days. On some sawdust like curly maple which is more shred than dust, I have a coffee grinder I use to break it down. I'll try to post a picture tomorrow of one of the boxes I used this on. As far as the Spirocrafter, Lowe's has picked up some of their stuff as well. I seem to remember seeing some of the template guides there, but don't hold me to it. BTW, mine came with a centering pin for 1/4" & 1/2" collets in one, which I also use on the router I use for inlays. Quite handy.
Good luck, Kevin


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

*spirocraft picture*



boxer said:


> Ed, I used titebond III glue, and I'm not sure if I did get mix right. I just put a dab of glue on some wax paper and mix in some sawdust until its about the consistancy of oatmeal. I try to keep sawdust of every wood I use as filler for those bad miter days. On some sawdust like curly maple which is more shred than dust, I have a coffee grinder I use to break it down. I'll try to post a picture tomorrow of one of the boxes I used this on. As far as the Spirocrafter, Lowe's has picked up some of their stuff as well. I seem to remember seeing some of the template guides there, but don't hold me to it. BTW, mine came with a centering pin for 1/4" & 1/2" collets in one, which I also use on the router I use for inlays. Quite handy.
> Good luck, Kevin


Here is the picture I promised.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I like how the box turned out, the dark design stands out!

Did you over fill the design and sand flat?

Thanks for the picture and the idea!

Ed


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks, Ed. Yes, overfill and sand. I hope you enjoy it.
Kevin


----------



## mickay (Feb 8, 2005)

*signcrafter*



reible said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Where did you find the signcrafter? I saw all the stuff at the Woodstock show last year and was going to get it when I was done - but my feet were done first and I didn't want to go back (not sure I remembered where it was!)
> 
> ...


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

You can get the Spirocrafter, sign maker, etc. at Lowe's. They also have the guide bushings. Or, you can go to www.milescraft.com, and they will give you a listing of distributers. You might also check out their inlay kit. 
Kevin
P.S. The Spirocrafter comes with a 6" sub-base, and the inlay kit comes with a 7" sub-base.


----------



## bruce thom (Apr 2, 2008)

Just Purchased one from Sears.. $43.65 out the door.


----------

